# Trap Line



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

Greetings from Montana. 
Trapping is a popular way to hunt around these parts. And most folks that do it run multiple traps and trap lines.
If one were to run a trapline for bees how far apart would one place the traps? I suspect that there are many variables, but in general if you were going to shotgun an area 50 ft. 50 yds 500 yds etc.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

The Walker said:


> If one were to run a trapline for bees how far apart would one place the traps? I suspect that there are many variables, but in general if you were going to shotgun an area 50 ft. 50 yds 500 yds etc.


100 yards. I have some that are 10 feet apart and some that are about 400 yards apart.


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

Riverderwent said:


> 100 yards. I have some that are 10 feet apart and some that are about 400 yards apart.


Thank you for the feedback.... I have 10 traps that I made and I'm trying to figure out where to place them....  I could put 2 or 3 on our property, 1 where I work and the rest I was thinking about spreading them out along a 3 mile stretch of a canal, part of which runs through our property..


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

The walker
I have some close to each other in a few places but I try and keep them miles apart. I pick on relitives that are close enough that I am willing to drive to. I would say I have them spread out in a 30 mile radius. 12 miles one way from my house is about my limit. I would not even go that far if I had to check them but my relitves keep an eye on them and call me when there is action. I may refreash bait if I am driving by but don't usually make a special trip to do it except in the beginning and then maby a month or two later one time.
I don't catch too many swarms but believe I would catch fewer if I did not spread the traps pretty thin.
Good luck
gww


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

Roger that GWW. 
One question that hit me tonight is: What trips the swarm cycle?
I.e. Here in Montana, swarm appear to start around mid-May and run through the end of June. 
So what is it? Temperature, increase of sunlight or the fact that Dairy Wueen stays open until 10 pm. 
&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Population density and warmer temps. Swarm season starts when people swarm to Dairy Queen it seems. I'm sure it's a direct correlation.
Semper Fi.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Just like trapping or fishing, space them far apart. I like a couple of miles, cities or swarm calls (they do not even have to be your calls just reports). When you get a hit you add some boxes to that grid (increase that density). Make it so that it is easy to check. I camo mine and try to make it so that I can see them from the car on the way home from work.


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Population density and warmer temps. Swarm season starts when people swarm to Dairy Queen it seems. I'm sure it's a direct correlation.
> Semper Fi.


I knew that it had to be that simple.... 
USMC '70-'74
All expense paid trip to a tropical paradise in '72-'73


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

minz said:


> Just like trapping or fishing, space them far apart. I like a couple of miles, cities or swarm calls (they do not even have to be your calls just reports). When you get a hit you add some boxes to that grid (increase that density). Make it so that it is easy to check. I camo mine and try to make it so that I can see them from the car on the way home from work.


Roger that! Mine are chocolate brown.... 
I like the idea of checking them on the way home from work...
That'll give me a new strategy to play with... Thank you!


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Walker,

I have placed most of our swarm traps within 300 yards of each other. We found one "sweet spot" where we place 4 traps, all within 20 feet of each other. A number of conditions occurred that have caused us to catch more swarms in two weeks than what we have caught in years...

I think we are up near 15 swarms caught in the last 3 or so weeks.

What has triggered such a large number of swarms to come to our swarm traps? Not for sure certain, but here are some unusual factors:

1. Largest rainfall in recorded history for some months and some parts of our state.
2. Large rainfall resulted in a spectacular wild flower bloom.
3. Some nearby beekeepers have not been managing their hives well.
4. We are presently having a freakish Eucalyptus bloom [********] that is supplying the bees even more nectar and pollen after the wild flowers died off.
5. For the first time ever, I am trying a combo/mixture of 4 different swarm lures.
6. Our most successful swarm traps are placed on trees, in an area that has morning sun, and strong afternoon shade.
7. We caught absolutely zero swarms in traps placed in full sun.

For a while, we were averaging one swarm caught per day...and some of the swarms were monster swarms [for me, the largest I have ever seen].

So, if the bloom is on for you up there, and you have nearby beekeepers, place your traps and hope for the best!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I personally hunt and fish (and used to trap) by condition rather than distance, I do the same with the bait hives (aka traps), though I don't like having my traps too close to compete with each other unless an area is very productive. As many have suggested, traps set where others can notify you or along a specific route (put your binoculars in the truck) are the most efficient but I still look for conditions rather than distance. Many opinions and techniques out there but the best producers for me is trees that stand apart with open branch structure, shade and for a real bonus - in sight of a water source. But just like hunting and fishing, there aren't any wrong answers as long as you're enjoying being out and looking.


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

Eikel said:


> I personally hunt and fish (and used to trap) by condition rather than distance, I do the same with the bait hives (aka traps), though I don't like having my traps too close to compete with each other unless an area is very productive. As many have suggested, traps set where others can notify you or along a specific route (put your binoculars in the truck) are the most efficient but I still look for conditions rather than distance. Many opinions and techniques out there but the best producers for me is trees that stand apart with open branch structure, shade and for a real bonus - in sight of a water source. But just like hunting and fishing, there aren't any wrong answers as long as you're enjoying being out and looking.


Some one once asked me if I hadn't anything better to do than trap and track bees.... I guess not! But ya know sitting around in a pasture ain't all that bad!


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Walker,
> 
> I have placed most of our swarm traps within 300 yards of each other. We found one "sweet spot" where we place 4 traps, all within 20 feet of each other. A number of conditions occurred that have caused us to catch more swarms in two weeks than what we have caught in years...
> 
> ...


A lot of variables indeed!!
I have had bees come into my sugar water container from two different directions at the house... I will focus in those directions. And then I'll try places up and down an irrigation canal that runs by our place as well. I can actually drive along the canal so i'll be able to check on them from my truck...
Thank you!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> Some one once asked me if I hadn't anything better to do than trap and track bees.... I guess not! But ya know sitting around in a pasture ain't all that bad!


Amen

to paraphrase Thoreau, "some men fish their whole life and never realize the true pursuit was never the fish.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

The Walker said:


> A lot of variables indeed!!
> I have had bees come into my sugar water container from two different directions at the house... I will focus in those directions. And then I'll try places up and down an irrigation canal that runs by our place as well. I can actually drive along the canal so i'll be able to check on them from my truck...
> Thank you!


Walker, sounds like an excellent plan!



The Walker said:


> Some one once asked me if I hadn't anything better to do than trap and track bees.... I guess not! But ya know sitting around in a pasture ain't all that bad!


Sitting around in a pasture can be very peaceful too! But to be 100% honest with everyone here, I do not sit around and watch our bee swarm traps. I set them up so I can have a daily glance at each one in most areas without having to hike my bottom off. I do need to use a mountain bike to check of 5 swarm traps a friend of ours recently placed in our back forest. Sure is good exercise, and I can also look for any coyote activity!



Eikel said:


> Amen
> 
> to paraphrase Thoreau, "some men fish their whole life and never realize the true pursuit was never the fish.


Poor Thoreau! I dislike fishing...and really love catching. For me, it is nearly 100% about catching the fish and eating the fish and that is why we have memorized fishing cycles, feeding patterns per specific season, and what works for the various fish during the various parts of the year!

For me, a good fishing day is get in, catch, and get out! And that is what most of our fishing trips are like...

We have often gone in, fished, caught out limit, and out within an hour or so...whereas often times, the locals are there all day long [8+ hours].

Snow shoe fish is High Sierras, and that is me. Salmon fishing was with my dad [in pic] and was on the Feather River...

I'll bet anything the fishing in Montana is incredible...


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Walker, sounds like an excellent plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish!!! I am a great fisherman.... I just don't catch anything! I love ice fishing... Just sitting out there and enjoying the quiet and the scenery.
When I mentioned trapping and tracking bees, I wasn't talking about swarms... I was talking about individual bees and tracking them to their hive...
In case you read, there's a book called Following the Wild Bee. You can also get the gist of the book with this video clip... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAt0pkag9YY


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

The Walker said:


> Nice fish!!! I am a great fisherman.... I just don't catch anything! I love ice fishing... Just sitting out there and enjoying the quiet and the scenery.
> When I mentioned trapping and tracking bees, I wasn't talking about swarms... I was talking about individual bees and tracking them to their hive...
> In case you read, there's a book called Following the Wild Bee. You can also get the gist of the book with this video clip... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAt0pkag9YY


Wow, Walker! Nice youtube video explaining what you are talking about. I had no clue how to find a wild bee hive until after watching that video...but toward the end of the video, the lady mentioned that sometimes it requires, days, weeks, even months to locate the wild hive! OUCH!

So sorry, we do not have that kind of extra time on our hands at the moment.


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Wow, Walker! Nice youtube video explaining what you are talking about. I had no clue how to find a wild bee hive until after watching that video...but toward the end of the video, the lady mentioned that sometimes it requires, days, weeks, even months to locate the wild hive! OUCH!
> 
> So sorry, we do not have that kind of extra time on our hands at the moment.


While I suppose that it could take up to a month, depending on where you live and the topography, they can be found much faster... Then again when you get to my age, you'll have more time! LOL


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

The Walker said:


> While I suppose that it could take up to a month, depending on where you live and the topography, they can be found much faster... Then again when you get to my age, you'll have more time! LOL


Well, it is nice to know how to locate a wild bee hive when needed. The nice thing happening here for us right now is that the wild bee hives are locating us, rather than we locating them. We caught another two swarms this week!

It sounds as if you may be a retired Vietnam War Vet. So you must have extra time to find bees at the moment...and I hope you find a lot of em'!


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

soarwitheagles said:


> Well, it is nice to know how to locate a wild bee hive when needed. The nice thing happening here for us right now is that the wild bee hives are locating us, rather than we locating them. We caught another two swarms this week!
> 
> It sounds as if you may be a retired Vietnam War Vet. So you must have extra time to find bees at the moment...and I hope you find a lot of em'!


The war was a long time ago and the bees are good for the mind and soul. And at any age. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

The Walker said:


> The war was a long time ago and the bees are good for the mind and soul. And at any age. ��


I totally agree Walker!

We did an in-depth service and inspection of all our hives and swarms today...some good news, some bad news...

Bad news first: both of our monster swarms, had beautiful laying queens, lots of eggs, larvae, etc. BUT, somehow, over 75% of the original bee swarm was gone...that was a bit disappointing because I was set upon splitting those two swarms today into 10 new hives...

Second set of bad news: two of my swarm traps that I left up in the trees for 1.5 weeks, that had bees yesterday, had absconded. So we lost two swarms due to waiting too long to move em...

And now the good news:

Our bee yard has more than tripled in number since March, and most of the growth came by way of swarms...

95% of the new swarms are doing incredibly well. Lots of fresh eggs, beautiful brood patterns, pollen, ect. and no mites to speak of. 

I saw some of the most beautiful queen bees ever. And one of them was nearly completely and perfectly yellow! So strange, so wonderful.

We harvested some full, dripping to the brim, honey super deep frames of pure eucalyptus honey and comb. My only complaint was that the supers were so incredibly heavy. What a wonderful challenge to have!

The master beekeeper that worked with me had caught a nice swarm in one of the traps he placed on our "trap lines" Walker! He was able to take it with him and increase his hive numbers...and I am so thankful to be able to pay it back to him because he has been so nice to us.

So, that is our latest bee adventure.

Good luck on your adventure with the bees!


----------

